# Auto Episode Advance for Tivo



## Qnapfan (Feb 13, 2019)

... sorry if a similar thread has been posted elsewhere, I tried various searches but did not come up with this exact question/observation.

To the developers ... is there any chance to get this common function? User selectable auto advance for things like episodic shows in Plex? So far, every other version of Plex seems to have this ... but not the Tivo ... very useful and basic feature ... IMO, the Tivo version is crippled without it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The apps on TiVo are developed by the compies that provide the service. So in this case Plex developed the app on TiVo. There was a community version developed at one point, but that was before there was an official version. If you have complaints or feature requests for the Plex app you should direct them to Plex. They’re the ones that could actually do something about it.


----------



## Qnapfan (Feb 13, 2019)

Dan203 said:


> The apps on TiVo are developed by the compies that provide the service. So in this case Plex developed the app on TiVo. There was a community version developed at one point, but that was before there was an official version. If you have complaints or feature requests for the Plex app you should direct them to Plex. They're the ones that could actually do something about it.


Thanks ... that was constructive. I suspected something like that based on some oblique thread info ... but wasn't quite sure. Will redirect comment to Plex.


----------

